# Killed our last fall lamb this morning.



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Well we killed and dressed our last fall lamb this morning.
Have our hog hanging and ready to cut. So tomorrow will be a busy day doing the pig and the lamb.

We actually have our lambs we were keeping for ourselves done and in the freezer. This lamb is for a neighbour.

Sunday we will get the belly and one ham in the brine and do some smoking this next week. Will save all the extra pork fat and trim to mix with venison later when the deer season is over. Probably make a bunch of smokies, pepperoni and garlic sausage. Going to make liverworts out of the pork liver.

My wife will kill the first buck she sees........... I'll wait for a big rack. 

Fall is a busy time for us. Still have to butcher our steer. Usually hang our beef for 14 to 21 days depending on the fat cover. Won't get into that until deer season is over.

Who else is busy with the cutting and wrapping?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I really have to get a beef done soon, just haven't got around to it. Hasn't been that cold though, heck I saw some flies just a couple weeks back. Hunting season is in full swing here but the beef might have to wait until December at this rate.

We have a neighbor that we keep talking about getting some lamb from, and mutton, I really have to get on that :gaah:


----------

